# female abdomen



## Tapos (Feb 10, 2006)

i have seen the female flower curve their abdomen, indicating they are ready to mate (releasing feramones), but i had not seen it in others until last night, my marbled females (3) all were doing it (Hierodula Parviceps) i have never seen any of the giant mantids or i oritoria do it. what have been your observations?


----------



## KennethJ78 (Feb 11, 2006)

Have seen it with my Creobroter elongata and Polyspilota aeruginosa females.


----------



## Christian (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi.

All species do this. It is not always obvious to us, though. It can best be observed in Acanthops species. They raise their wings to about 60° above the abdomen and bulge out a black gland.

Regards,

Christian


----------

